# catfish nuggets



## boygenius (Feb 22, 2008)

does anyone know if it's ok to feed tegus catfish?..

my supermarket sells catfish that's already pre-cut and i was just wondering.

there's also tilapia, but i don't really feel like cutting fish


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think so. They put some weird stuff on fish/shellfish to preserve it in the supermarket. Especially shrimp have a coating of something inorganic (can't remember the name). If you were to use fish, I'd go to an Asian market and buy bulk frozen.


----------



## COWHER (Feb 22, 2008)

or go catch some fresh is best


----------



## playlboi (Feb 22, 2008)

i know that many fish on the market are farm raised. unless it is stated otherwise. and these fish are fed a diet of some form that increases their growth rate tremendously.

now if that diet includes chemicals and other substances i don't know, but i'm sure it has something to make them grow faster for market. so i wouldn't mess with that kind of stuff. some sellers state that their fish are natural, i'd go with that. but it might be a bit more expensive.

and shiftylarry, i second you on that shrimp thing. i do know they have some kind of coating on them, i forgot what too though.

best bet would to go the lake and fish out some


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 22, 2008)

Be careful about the lakes you choose though. Bio-accumulation can occur within your tegu so make sure there are no pollutants in the area.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 22, 2008)

If you can find a fresh food market....for exaple, every Saturday, a few minutes from my house, we have an "open market." Everything is caught fresh, never frozen...anyway, I think that might e your best bet.


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 22, 2008)

It is fine to feed your tegu fish from the supermarket.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys


----------

